# Killer Pilgrim Observer build!



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://www.round2models.com/workbench/build-pilgrim-observer

I love how the parts are shaded like how some space equipment is!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This is a kit that I've always wanted. There's another thread here about it,
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=174774
with a link to Ninfinger's site, which has a pdf of the kits instructions and information booklet. This would a great kit to light (the Apollo CSM and LM were loaded with navigational lights and beacons and spotlights) and to motorize, to make the artificial gravity section rotate. This would also be a great kit for aftermarket bits. I only wonder if there is enough interest.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Is the P.O. available yet? I think it makes a great model, but also will lend itself to kit-bashing very well, all those great parts, tubes and stuff!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have one of the original kits, with booklet and iron on decals, that I have been building. Neat kit.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

That is a nice build-up.

I always thought it would make a nice kit to part out, modify or kit-bash. But, I have had one for years and haven't come up with anything to change it in to.

I must admit though, I never thought of using magnets.

Just going by memory, the modified Apollo spacecraft present in the kit was supposed to be the same diameter of the Apollo space craft itself. In that case, the kit is 1/144, or just a hair larger.

Most of the Apollo follow on concepts used recognizable Apollo (CM/SM/LM) and Saturn components, so now there is a use for all those Airfix, Monogram kits laying around in pieces.

The last time I considered building it, I was going to give it the Mir or ISS treatment (different metal finishes and insulating blankets).

Maybe seeing what y'all do with this will give me the impetus to build mine.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to combining one of these with a K-7, should be fun...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I am going to use his build as a guide to building mine, whenever I get around to it. It's been in the stash for many years.

You know it would be possible to do interiors for those habitat modules...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice build up. I'll be getting one of these too.


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

cozmo said:


> That is a nice build-up.
> 
> I always thought it would make a nice kit to part out, modify or kit-bash. But, I have had one for years and haven't come up with anything to change it in to.
> 
> ...



The scale is closer to the Revell 1/96 Saturn 5/Apollo kits. It is actually based on a theoretical program from the 1960's using a NERVA (nuclear/electric) engine. The program was called 'Empire' and it was intended to reach the outer Jovian planets in the solar system. One of many neat missions NASA was planning that now sit in the ash-heap of 'best laid plans for space exploration'. Here's one of my original kits about 90% built up. One of these days I hope to finish it out.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

First off, I do like your build-up. I will take issue with the scale though.

Since it was never built, there are no plans that I know of and I have not seen a picture of the NERVA engine mock up next to a person, there is not a lot that can be taken as concrete.

IIRC, it was supposed to be launched by a modified Saturn V. Using the Pilgrim Observer kit compared to a Saturn V in 1/96 and 1/144 scale the picture should help clear things up. Well, at least it won't muddy things further.

A 1/96 scale figure won't fit in the work craft, will barely fit through the connectors for the arm with the cylinders, won't fit in the telescope mounts as shown in the drawings and will take up twice as many decks in the living quarters that is shown in the booklet.

The booklet shows a control room with a diameter larger than Skylab. Skylab was built using the third stage of a Saturn V. In the picture, the base of the Pilgrim Observer is sitting on the interstage between the second and third stage of the 1/96 scale Saturn V. As you can see, it is only a few scale feet larger than the diameter of the third stage. The PO ( Pilgrim Observer) kit is only a couple of scale feet larger in diameter than the 1/144 scale Saturn V first and second stage. Using the available data, I have to continue to believe that the PO kit is 1/144, or just a little larger (putting the PO diameter equal to the second stage of the Saturn V.

I don't remember the designation of the Apollo spacecraft included in the PO kit. The booklet calls it an Apollo M, but I don't think that is right. I have seen concepts of an Apollo spacecraft with the shortened service module, but the diameter remained the same. The Apollo craft in the PO kit matches up well with the accurized 1/144 Apollo spacecraft and is much smaller than the 1/96 scale Apollo.

Does that mean the kit is 1/144 scale? I don't really care, I like the kit and the concept. I am very sure that it isn't 1/96 scale though.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I built a couple of these back in the 80s. However I converted them to fly on Estes D12 model rocket engines to enter in the plastic model conversion event in our contests. Obviously to have them fly you did not have the habitation arms extended. I definitely am going to get one and build it this time for display only. Back then I never did build one for display. They usually ended up having the D12 explode and crashing to meet their demise. It is likely I have a slide from back then of one of the flying and if I ever find it I will scan it and post the picture.

Bob K.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Does Small Art Works post here?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I don't remember if it was in this section, or in modeling. But I believe that it was earlier this year that someone posted photos of a Pilgrim Observer that they had lighted. It looked very good, and some people thought that it was actually a cgi model.

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm seeing a Starbase, with a 1/2500 refit parked on one of the arms.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

A kitbashers dream kit!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

modelsj said:


> A kitbashers dream kit!


I agree totally. I see a lot of "Space: 1999" possibilities with this kit.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Have to admit, it seems more like 1/144 for me too, for many of the reasons suggested above. But, whatever the case, it is a cool model!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> You know it would be possible to do interiors for those habitat modules...


John P, are you reading this?


----------

